# Encender y apagar un relay con un solo pulso



## manson14 (Jul 7, 2008)

hola
he tratado de armar un circuito con un 555 y un flop flop el circuito consiste en que al presionar un push boton el 555 me de un pulso y pase al flip flop y asi encender un relay y se mantenaga asi y al presionar nuevamante el push boton se apague pero todo esta el momento solo me ha salido bien asta el 555 no se si este conectando mal el flip flop o no sea el tipo de integrado que necesito para mantener el pulso y no se apague el reelevador asta ahorita he usado estos flip flop: 74ls112 y el 74ls74 me podrian decir como conectarlo o cual seria el integrado que necesito para lograr esto


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 7, 2008)

Mira esto tal vez te sirva

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=7726


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 7, 2008)

tambien podrias usar un contador por ejemplo el 4017 que tiene 10 salidas pones en la salida 2 un transistor que maneje el rele , la salida 3 al reset del IC.
en la pata del clock tu pulsadory unas resistencias divisoras de tension , entonces al conectar pone la pata 1 rele apagado pulsas una ves se pone la pata 2 se activa el rele pulsas otra ves y se pone la pata 3 que resetea el IC y se pone la pata 1 desactiva el rele, y asi sucesivamente. Saludos


----------



## José G. (Jul 9, 2008)

Aqui te presento un circuito que mas o menos utiliza los integrados que tu estas utilizando. El circuito con el 555 funciona como un antirrebote al pulsar el suiche, trabaja en modo monoestable. La salida del 555 se conecta a la entrada de reloj del 7474, flip-flop tipo D, conde se interconecta la salida D con Qnegado para que cambie de estado su salida cada vez que entre un pulso al CLK. Tienes que calcular el valor de R y C de tal modo que la salida del 555 tenga un ancho de pulso mayor que se tiene al pulsar el suiche.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 9, 2008)

neh
yo usaria un simple Lm567 es un decodificador y receptor transmisor de pulsos.
inclusive sirve tambien para usar con infrarrojos, y cualquier clase de pulsadores.

si queres t paso un esquema.

saludos.


----------



## tablek (May 22, 2010)

dj draco 
serias tan amable de mandarme ese diagrama por favor 
muchas gracias


----------



## muessli (May 25, 2010)

O hacelo con un pic 12f629 que sale dos mangos, ni cristal necesitas y tenes entradas y salidas adicionales por cualquier cosa. El programa seria muy sencillo tambien.
Saludos.


----------



## Carlosdaniel (May 25, 2010)

no se complique la vida, utiliza un flip-flop D cd4013 como divisor por dos, cada vez que le das un pulso al clock combian de estado las salidas

carlosdaniel


----------

